# NAD: Positive Grid Spark



## Grab n Go

All aboard the hype train!

I was dumb enough to order this in February, and it finally arrived today.

I was looking for a new Bluetooth speaker for the bedroom and I thought my Katana mini could use an upgrade, so I thought this made sense. The price seemed right, so I ordered it... and then found out about the backorder. Pretty crappy that they weren't up front about it, but it's not the end of the world.

So what is it really? It's a big Bluetooth speaker with amp modelling and integrated software. The speakers are clearly full range. You can play bass through it.

I think of it as a practice amp for lazy people.

Like a BOSS Katana, you can use it with or without the app. It has 7 models on the dial and 4 preset slots. With the app, you have 30 amps and a whole bunch of pedals.

The controls on the app are standard for amp modelling. They respond like digital equivalents, so no surprises there.

The amp modelling is pretty good. It's on par with a good amp simulator plugin. I've had a Kemper for almost 10 years now and this doesn't compare. But hey, for a $300 practice amp, whaddya want? I found the combination of pedals and amps to be more than enough. 

The reverb and delay... fantastic! The first time I turned up the reverb I was pleasantly surprised. It's really nice, especially in stereo.

The marquee feature is the song-learning function. It basically pulls info from a song on Spotify or YouTube and gives you chord charts. It also displays what seem like open chord voicings-- good feature for beginners. I need to play around with this feature a bit more.

There are also a bunch of pre-programmed band-in-a-box type tracks. Not sure if I can edit or change keys here. (Yup, I can.) It appears I can loop, though, but it doesn't seem too sophisticated. I'll have to mess around a bit.

All of these tracks are presented in a library view on the app. So with a couple of taps, you're up and ready to jam. That's pretty cool. Like I said... a practice amp for lazy people.

The metronome on the app is crude at best. Luckily, you can run any audio from your phone alongside the Spark app. I can run a metronome app, iReal or any other app simultaneously. I guess the whole Bluetooth thing is pretty handy after all.

Is it worth it? It depends. If you already have a Bluetooth speaker + amp sim app, or a Bluetooth capable practice amp, then this is probably redundant. It's also not as portable as a battery powered amp.

So far, I dig it. It sounds full enough that I don't feel like I'm playing a practice amp and it doubles as a great sounding bedroom speaker.


----------



## Grab n Go

I just noticed the big red button on the app that says "CREATE". That's the Smart Jam feature. You pick a virtual drummer and a tempo and then play 8 bars of chords. The app creates a jam track based on your chord progression.

Don't expect the world of it. It can get confused with dense chord voicings. But it's a fast way of getting some changes up and running.

Update: This app is pretty terrible at guessing. Even if it does manage to get it right, it changes chords at weird places.


----------



## Chito

Thanks for the review. I ended up ordering this which right now I'm regretting. LOL I just ordered it so its not going to be here until at least 2 more months. I'm also not sure if I can still cancel the order.


----------



## Grab n Go

Chito said:


> Thanks for the review. I ended up ordering this which right now I'm regretting. LOL I just ordered it so its not going to be here until at least 2 more months. I'm also not sure if I can still cancel the order.


They don't make it easy, but you can cancel your order.

Positive Grid sent a letter out to all their Spark customers this week:

"Calvin, CEO of Positive Grid here. I am overwhelmed and truly appreciate your support for Spark. It is clear that we have not been communicating effectively about delays and obstacles that have prevented us from shipping your Spark. I sincerely apologize for keeping you waiting for so long. 

There are things we will—and must—do better. From here on out, I promise to do everything within our power to keep you 100% informed. Here is an update I want to share with you directly.

What happened?
In November and December of 2019, the early response for Spark far exceeded our expectations. We had to significantly increase our production capability, operation and logistics, and solve resource challenges. 

In January and February of this year, the COVID-19 outbreak hit which closed our factory and many vendors in our supply chain, dramatically affecting our production capability. Once the production issue was resolved, the pandemic had spread worldwide, affecting our logistics and shipping.

As a small team, it has been very challenging to navigate the large scale uncertainties of producing and shipping in the world today. But we should, and we will get better. This I personally pledge to you.
What's happening now?
We have ramped up production and shipping extensively. Most pre-orders (90%) will be shipped by the end of July. The remaining orders will ship by mid-August.

We are revamping our order tracking system and customer service team to make it easier for you to track your order, and to be more responsive to you when you have questions so that we can reply in a timely manner.

Some customers received tracking numbers many weeks prior to their amp's delivery. Tracking numbers were automatically generated the moment our warehouse received a shipping order. We are working to improve the process to ensure tracking numbers are not created until they are in fact scanned and in the shipping process.

Yes, we are shipping Sparks in the order they were received, and based on their location in the world. We did make an operational mistake and shipped a few hundred units out of order. We’ve fixed that and it won’t happen again. 
Looking forward
We are doubling the warranty on Spark to Two Years as a thank you for your support. 

We will post communications every week until everyone has received their Spark.

Spark is created with the vision of a smarter way to play and jam. We have many new developments in the pipeline, and we’re committed to adding new features, sounds, software and firmware updates on a regular basis. 
This has been an incredible learning experience for me and for our company. As a group of forward-thinking musicians who are passionate about creating new experiences for guitar players, we hate to disappoint you. We are working hard every day to make our customer experience equal to the quality of our Spark amps. 

Thank you, once again, for your continued patience and support."



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

They say in the FAQ that you can cancel it as long as it's not shipped yet but they don't explain how to do it. If I figure it out, I'll cancel it, otherwise, I'll just wait and then probably sell it. I'm most probably going to lose money on it. But c'est la vie.


----------



## Grab n Go

Chito said:


> They say in the FAQ that you can cancel it as long as it's not shipped yet but they don't explain how to do it. If I figure it out, I'll cancel it, otherwise, I'll just wait and then probably sell it. I'm most probably going to lose money on it. But c'est la vie.


You might not lose money if they're still backordered. They regularly go for $400-500 on Reverb. I saw one joker on Kijiji list his for $1200. Ridiculous.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

Grab n Go said:


> You might not lose money if they're still backordered. They regularly go for $400-500 on Reverb. I saw one joker on Kijiji list his for $1200. Ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Didn't realize that. Anyway, I just asked them to cancel my order. But no reply whatsoever. LOL


----------



## Chito

They did reply and they refunded me. I thought that was quick.


----------



## Grab n Go

Glad you got a refund quickly. I'm sure they get a lot of requests.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hear Ye Music

Grab n Go said:


> All aboard the hype train!
> 
> I was dumb enough to order this in February, and it finally arrived today.
> 
> I was looking for a new Bluetooth speaker for the bedroom and I thought my Katana mini could use an upgrade, so I thought this made sense. The price seemed right, so I ordered it... and then found out about the backorder. Pretty crappy that they weren't up front about it, but it's not the end of the world.
> 
> So what is it really? It's a big Bluetooth speaker with amp modelling and integrated software. The speakers are clearly full range. You can play bass through it.
> 
> I think of it as a practice amp for lazy people.
> 
> Like a BOSS Katana, you can use it with or without the app. It has 7 models on the dial and 4 preset slots. With the app, you have 30 amps and a whole bunch of pedals.
> 
> The controls on the app are standard for amp modelling. They respond like digital equivalents, so no surprises there.
> 
> The amp modelling is pretty good. It's on par with a good amp simulator plugin. I've had a Kemper for almost 10 years now and this doesn't compare. But hey, for a $300 practice amp, whaddya want? I found the combination of pedals and amps to be more than enough.
> 
> The reverb and delay... fantastic! The first time I turned up the reverb I was pleasantly surprised. It's really nice, especially in stereo.
> 
> The marquee feature is the song-learning function. It basically pulls info from a song on Spotify or YouTube and gives you chord charts. It also displays what seem like open chord voicings-- good feature for beginners. I need to play around with this feature a bit more.
> 
> There are also a bunch of pre-programmed band-in-a-box type tracks. Not sure if I can edit or change keys here. (Yup, I can.) It appears I can loop, though, but it doesn't seem too sophisticated. I'll have to mess around a bit.
> 
> All of these tracks are presented in a library view on the app. So with a couple of taps, you're up and ready to jam. That's pretty cool. Like I said... a practice amp for lazy people.
> 
> The metronome on the app is crude at best. Luckily, you can run any audio from your phone alongside the Spark app. I can run a metronome app, iReal or any other app simultaneously. I guess the whole Bluetooth thing is pretty handy after all.
> 
> Is it worth it? It depends. If you already have a Bluetooth speaker + amp sim app, or a Bluetooth capable practice amp, then this is probably redundant. It's also not as portable as a battery powered amp.
> 
> So far, I dig it. It sounds full enough that I don't feel like I'm playing a practice amp and it doubles as a great sounding bedroom speaker.


Have you tried the Spark with pedals? How do they react and sound together?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grab n Go

Hear Ye Music said:


> Have you tried the Spark with pedals? How do they react and sound together?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I tried it just now with an OD pedal. It seems to work quite well, actually. It responds the way I would normally expect. I was getting more noise than usual, but I suspect that's to do with the wiring in my bedroom, as well as the extra gain.

Pedals can be a mixed bag with modelling amps, but yeah, this seems to work fine.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go

I've had this thing for some time now. Now that I'm no longer thinking about Positive Grid's horrible sales approach and wait time, I have to say: this thing doesn't suck.

I really do like it. I enjoy firing it up for a quick practice session. Unlike a lot of practice amps, this doesn't feel like much of a compromise. It fills a small room nicely and sounds great.

It instantly pairs up with my phone the moment I switch the Spark on. I literally plug in, dial up a tempo on my metronome app and I'm good to go.

I only have to pull up the Spark app if I want to futz with sounds. Otherwise, there are four preset buttons on the amp where I have my favourite sounds.

It also makes a great bass practice amp as well. It's full sounding, yet it won't have the neighbours complaining.

I still don't use the jam functions much at the moment, but I think it'll come in handy in the future.


----------



## Chito

Now you're making regret cancelling it LMAO Good to know you are enjoying it.


----------



## Sneaky

I’m still enjoying mine. It really does sound pretty damn good. Haven’t used many of the features yet, but it’s easy to dial in many great tones.


----------



## Silvertone

Any updates on this thread? Anyone else purchase and would like to give some advice. I have been "playing" for 20yrs. I put that in brackets because it is not really what I do. I would say I am beginner to practiced beginner. ;-) I think it would be great to put on youtube videos and play along, if that works quite well? I like the modeling as well. I have a small tube amp and really like the sound I can get out of it and wonder about pedals and other amps etc.

Thanks for any updates / tips.

Regards Peter.


----------



## Grab n Go

Silvertone said:


> Any updates on this thread? Anyone else purchase and would like to give some advice. I have been "playing" for 20yrs. I put that in brackets because it is not really what I do. I would say I am beginner to practiced beginner. ;-) I think it would be great to put on youtube videos and play along, if that works quite well? I like the modeling as well. I have a small tube amp and really like the sound I can get out of it and wonder about pedals and other amps etc.
> 
> Thanks for any updates / tips.
> 
> Regards Peter.


I still have and still use it regularly. It has bluetooth, so it'll handle any audio from your phone/device. For instance, I run my metronome app and iReal Pro through it and it works perfectly. I also use it as a bluetooth speaker when I'm not playing through it.

For me, it's the perfect bedroom amp. I can get up and running with no fuss. It connects to my phone's audio as soon as I turn it on. I have my four presets for guitar and bass, so I'm good to go. I don't even bother with the Spark app unless I want to experiment with different sounds.

The quick jam and chord learning feature might be a selling point for some, but I didn't find it useful. But that's mostly because I'm set in my ways.

Positive Grid always seems to have a sale. I don't know how their wait times are for the Spark right now. Hopefully not as bad as it was.

I periodically see them used too, so that's another option.


----------



## Silvertone

Thanks. I can grab one from Amazon and it says usually ships in 4 or 5 days. Could be an early Christmas present so I'm not too concerned if it takes a few weeks.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Silvertone

Quick update - I ordered the Spark on November 11th. In the Amazon order window it said it would be delivered between Nov 26th - Dec 8th. So I was expecting it hopefully before Xmas. Fast forward, 1 day and I received a notification yesterday that a UPS package was to be delivered today. I had no idea what that package was as I do order a few things online and have never had a parcel purchased from amazon use UPS. I was pretty sure it wasn't the Spark. But low and behold I checked the Amazon account this morning and indeed it is the Spark to be delivered today between 10:15am and 2:15pm. I also checked my UPS account and also said it was on the truck for delivery in my area. WOW - I guess they are shipping quicker now because of the fiasco they were experiencing at the beginning through the middle of this year.

I will confirm that it actually arrives but the odds are very good. So that would be a 2 day delivery from Amazon.ca It was also cheaper than purchasing direct from Positive Grid as they were selling it on-sale for US$249 = Can$326, which I would've had to pay HST + brokerage, which minimum would've been about $380. Amazon.ca had it at Can$322.00 + Can$5.54 shipping. Fingers crossed! ;-)

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Milkman

I'd like one.

I like my Katana a lot. I'm sure the Spark is a lot of fun.


----------



## Silvertone

Update - It just arrived via UPS - 10:20 am - Nov 13. Friday the 13th. It took about 52 hrs from the time I ordered on Amazon.ca to be delivered to my door. WOW. Now I have to work the rest of the day before I can play with it! :-(

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Grab n Go

Silvertone said:


> Update - It just arrived via UPS - 10:20 am - Nov 13. Friday the 13th. It took about 52 hrs from the time I ordered on Amazon.ca to be delivered to my door. WOW. Now I have to work the rest of the day before I can play with it! :-(
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Awesome! I hope you like it.


----------



## Milkman

Looks around the room for something to sell.....


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Looks around the room for something to sell.....


Would the wife notice any kids missing?? HAHA, kidding..................mostly anyway.


----------



## Elise

Hello! Any updates? Still enjoying? We are looking to buy one and also use it as a Bluetooth device for anyone in the house to use when my husband is not playing guitar. How’s the sound? We were also looking into the katana air.. Thanks!


----------



## Grab n Go

Elise said:


> Hello! Any updates? Still enjoying? We are looking to buy one and also use it as a Bluetooth device for anyone in the house to use when my husband is not playing guitar. How’s the sound? We were also looking into the katana air.. Thanks!


I still use it as my bedroom amp and music speaker. Really full sounding. I don't regret it at all and it would still be my first choice among all the other comparable options.


----------



## alphasports

After ordering twice and cancelling twice due to months-long delays late 2019 and into 2020, I ordered from Amazon a couple months ago and it arrived in a couple weeks. It's a nice product, seems well built and well thought out. Sound is very bassy and somewhat muddy (beats thin and tinny I guess) but that doesn't bug me too much, it's very convenient to just flick on, choose a tone, and play. On a side note make sure you turn it off when done...I left mine on one night and went upstairs to give my daughter a bath...I was wondering why I had no phone volume in the bathroom, then my wife comes running upstairs screaming about the blaring amp running youtube vids in the basement hahaha!


----------

